# problem z siecią przy instalacji r8712u

## spidi

witam iwconfig i ifconfig nie wykrywaja sieci wlan . Moje wifi chodzi na module r8712u jednak po wpisaniu modprobe fatal module not found in /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo

----------

## olejseba

Pewnie nie masz skonfigurowanego jaja poprawnie. Poniżej to co jest potrzebne by był. Ustaw go jako moduł. 

Jeśli po załadowaniu dmesg będzie pokazywał błędy o frimware to zainstaluj pakiet linux-firmware. Jak widać musi być włączona opcja STAGING DRIVER WLAN i USB tam wszędzie wszystko co tyczy się net.

```

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> Staging drivers (STAGING [=y])

Defined at drivers/staging/rtl8712/Kconfig:1

Depends on: STAGING [=y] && WLAN [=y] && USB [=y]

Selects: WIRELESS_EXT [=n] && WEXT_PRIV [=n] && FW_LOADER [=y]

```

----------

